# Dedica ESE Filter



## Steveh24 (Jan 19, 2019)

I've just bought a Delonghi Dedica coffee machine and find I cannot use the ESE filter, the first thing we noticed was that the ESE container does not have a hole in the bottom, but the supplier says that it shouldn't have one, but when we try and use this container with an ESE pod, nothing comes out of the head in to the cup and pressure builds up in the head making it difficult to remove the sump assembly.

How is coffee meant to come out when there is nowhere for it to come out, do we have to make our own hole in the container


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

From what you say the basket you have is for back flushing ( cleaning) the machine = no holes.

The pod basket should have holes in it as a normal basket.

Sounds like the wrong basket was included or one missed out.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Suppliers who know feck all about what they are selling are great aren't they


----------



## Steveh24 (Jan 19, 2019)

El carajillo said:


> From what you say the basket you have is for back flushing ( cleaning) the machine = no holes.
> 
> The pod basket should have holes in it as a normal basket.
> 
> Sounds like the wrong basket was included or one missed out.


Looks like we have two baskets with holes in them, one has a single cup marked on it and the larger one has two cups marked on it, which I'm guessing is for one and two cups.

Both the above have a strainer inside them so they must be for loose ground coffee, are these baskets also for the ESE pods but used without the strainer or is there a different basket for the ESE pods


----------



## rs25wqwc (Jan 9, 2019)

There is a different basket for ESE pods.

It looks like this underneath: https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/61PqX946j4L._SL1000_.jpg


----------



## Steveh24 (Jan 19, 2019)

rs25wqwc said:


> There is a different basket for ESE pods.
> 
> It looks like this underneath: https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon.com/images/I/61PqX946j4L._SL1000_.jpg


Looks like our ESE basket doesn't have a hole in it, I've held it up to the light and although there is the start of a hole it definitely doesn't go right through.


----------



## rs25wqwc (Jan 9, 2019)

It is not possible to see light through the hole. It doesn't line up with any holes on the other side. (IIUC it is hollow inside).

Put in the holder without any coffee pod, and see if it will pass water when you operate the machine.

If it doesn't then it is faulty.


----------

